# hi, this is Lizzy



## Lizzy (Dec 9, 2009)

I am appy to be on board and need others with more experience to show me the ropes....


----------



## Brownlight (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome 
Enjoy CB there lots to learn here 

JT


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Lizzy, welcome to the Booth. What are your interests?


----------

